# Forum Argomenti di discussione F24 e invii telematici  codice tributo rimborso 730

## sancio pancio

urgentissimo.......................
sapete dirmi quale è il codice tributo da utilizzare in f24 per utilizzare un credito derivante da un rimborso irpef da 730 che un datore di lavoro ha fatto ad un suo dipendente? 
spero di essere stata chiara
grazie a chi mi aiuta

----------


## danilo sciuto

La pazienza è la virtù principale dei forumisti. 
Chi non ne ha ...... 
A volte l'urgenza fa scrivere cose che non fanno capire nulla a chi vorrebbe aiutare .....   

> urgentissimo.......................
> sapete dirmi quale è il codice tributo da utilizzare in f24 per utilizzare un credito derivante da un rimborso irpef da 730 che un datore di lavoro ha fatto ad un suo dipendente? 
> spero di essere stata chiara
> grazie a chi mi aiuta

----------


## sancio pancio

ciao danilo, sì forse hai ragione proverò a riscrivere il mio quesito senza fretta:
un datore di lavoro ha rimborsato ad un suo dipendente irpef a credito risultante dal 730/4. adesso vorrebbe utilizzare in f24  quanto rimborsato per compensare il pagamento dei tributi
a me serve sapere il codice tributo di questo rimborso irpef.
grazie per la pazienza

----------


## iam

> ciao danilo, sì forse hai ragione proverò a riscrivere il mio quesito senza fretta:
> un datore di lavoro ha rimborsato ad un suo dipendente irpef a credito risultante dal 730/4. adesso vorrebbe utilizzare in f24  quanto rimborsato per compensare il pagamento dei tributi
> a me serve sapere il codice tributo di questo rimborso irpef.
> grazie per la pazienza

  no va utilizzato alcun codice... va scomputato dalle ritenute di lavoro dipendente (1001-1012), eventualmente dal quelle per addizionali... fino a quelle di lavoro autonomo (1040), ed esposto il saldo già al netto nel F24

----------


## sancio pancio

devo riprendere la discussione, perchè l'ade mi ha detto di poter compensare qualsiasi tipo di debito tributario, non utilizzare codice tributo, ma sottrarlo direttamente dal debito
es se devo pagare irap per 100 e ho un credito da assistenza fiscale di 50, verserò con f24 solamente 50.
aiuto... :EEK!:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> devo riprendere la discussione, perchè l'ade mi ha detto di poter compensare qualsiasi tipo di debito tributario, non utilizzare codice tributo, ma sottrarlo direttamente dal debito
> es se devo pagare irap per 100 e ho un credito da assistenza fiscale di 50, verserò con f24 solamente 50.
> aiuto...

  Ma ..... hai letto il post di Iam ??  :Confused:

----------


## iam

> Ma ..... hai letto il post di Iam ??

  ecco.... mi ignorano tutti ormai...  :Frown:

----------


## sancio pancio

non ho ti ho ignorato iam, da quello che hai scritto, e correggimi se sbaglio, mi dici di utilizzare tale credito esclusivamente per compensare  i debiti irpef 
(1001 1012 1040) e non tutti gli altri tributi giusto :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> non ho ti ho ignorato iam, da quello che hai scritto, e correggimi se sbaglio, mi dici di utilizzare tale credito esclusivamente per compensare  i debiti irpef 
> (1001 1012 1040) e non tutti gli altri tributi giusto

  Secondo me nemmeno l'AdE ti ha detto il contrario .....

----------


## iam

> Secondo me nemmeno l'AdE ti ha detto il contrario .....

  io veramente credo che all'Ade te ne abbiano detta una delle loro! 
Non credo si possano "scomputare" dal versamento di irap od altre imposte dirette, ma soltanto dal versamento di ritenute 
(anche perchè poi in quale dichiarazione dei redditi potresti mai evidenziare la compensazione interna??)

----------


## sancio pancio

anche io ho fatto questa domanda all'ade, mi hanno risposto dal 770/2008, in cui io ho indicato il credito risultante al datore per l'assistenza fiscale prestata.

----------


## iam

> anche io ho fatto questa domanda all'ade, mi hanno risposto dal 770/2008...

   :Confused:  ... mi piacerebbe capire in quale parte del modello a questo punto....  :Confused:

----------


## sancio pancio

quadro sx per la precisione.

----------


## iam

> quadro sx per la precisione.

  per quelle che sono le mie limitatissime conoscenze, ti ribadisco che non reputo possibile la compensazione "interna" con imposte dirette.

----------


## sancio pancio

iam ti ringrazio che continui a sbattere la testa su questa mia problematica. assolutamente ritengo che tu abbia ragione, ma dove mi incavolo e che l'ade rende tutto più complicato. mi hanno risposto come ti ho già scritto, ma devo mettere in conto che l'operatore che me l'ha detto probabilmente non capisce niente.
chiudo qua la discussione ringraziandoti tanto. :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## Contabile

> Ma dove mi incavolo e che l'ade rende tutto più complicato, mi hanno risposto come ti ho già scritto, ma devo mettere in conto che l'operatore che me l'ha detto probabilmente non capisce niente.

  Anziché telefonare fai una richiesta scritta. Così ti "resta" qualcosa. 
Visto che consideri chiusa la discussione ti dico che la "limitata" conoscenza di IAM è una conoscenza corretta.

----------


## sancio pancio

grazie contabile, la domanda per iscritto l'ho  inoltrato già all'ade. poi vi dico cosi mi hanno risposto, per quanto riguarda tutti voi non ho dubbi sulla vs. preparazione e lealtà professionale, per cui grazie

----------


## sancio pancio

rieccomi qua come promesso con la risposta dell'ade. 
QUESTA E' STATA LA MIA DOMANDA:
un datore di lavoro ha rimborsato al proprio dipendente (in busta paga)un credito irpef derivante da 730/4. ho riportato tale credito sul 770/2008 nel quadro sx. il datore puo` utilizzare tale credito per compensare qualsiasi tributo (irpef, irap, addizionali) e quale codice si deve utilizzare in f24 per riportare tale credito irpef? 
E QUESTA LA RISPOSTA:
Gentile contribuente, il datore di lavoro può utilizzare tale credito compensando debiti d'imposta di altri tributi. La compensazione è consentita utilizzando il mod. F24, indicando il codice tributo 6781 (eccedenza di versamenti di ritenute di lavoro dipendente, assimilati e assistenza fiscale scaturente dalla dichiarazione del sostituto d'imposta - mod. 770 semplificato - risoluzione n. 9/e del 18 gennaio 2005). Distinti saluti.

----------


## iam

> rieccomi qua come promesso con la risposta dell'ade. 
> QUESTA E' STATA LA MIA DOMANDA:
> un datore di lavoro ha rimborsato al proprio dipendente (in busta paga)un credito irpef derivante da 730/4. ho riportato tale credito sul 770/2008 nel quadro sx. il datore puo` utilizzare tale credito per compensare qualsiasi tributo (irpef, irap, addizionali) e quale codice si deve utilizzare in f24 per riportare tale credito irpef? 
> E QUESTA LA RISPOSTA:
> Gentile contribuente, il datore di lavoro può utilizzare tale credito compensando debiti d'imposta di altri tributi. La compensazione è consentita utilizzando il mod. F24, indicando il codice tributo 6781 (eccedenza di versamenti di ritenute di lavoro dipendente, assimilati e assistenza fiscale scaturente dalla dichiarazione del sostituto d'imposta - mod. 770 semplificato - risoluzione n. 9/e del 18 gennaio 2005). Distinti saluti.

  
ahh.... ok!  questa è la quadratura del cerchio!
Grazie per essere tornato sull'argomento (bravo  :Smile: , è così che andrebbe utilizzato il forum... peccato che lo capiscono in pochi). 
Allora concordo pienamente.... non avevi specificato che il credito era già "cristallizzato" nella dichiarazione (770) e quindi fruibile in compensazione!  :Wink: 
(ed io... colpevolemente... non lo avevo intuito  :Frown: )

----------


## sancio pancio

siamo forti........meno male che esistiamo

----------

